#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  tiny brown winged bugs in bedroom..??

## usual suspect

We seem to now have these small smooth-shelled, winged bugs in our bedroom.
 These little things are like tiny brown lady-birds/lady-bugs.
 They land on you,crawl around, no apparent wish to bite you, but we HAVE got bites off
 them. They do not jump, and don't move fast.
 Any ideas about them? where they are coming from? Anyone else have them?
 (Sorry no photo)

----------


## Kurgen

I bet they taste nice with chilli.

----------


## somtamslap

Disposable lighters and Axe perperants can work wonders in this day and age..

----------


## DJ Pat

Sand flies? They are a pain.

----------


## aging one

sounds like termites, if they are attracted to the light. Wings fall off and they die after a while its termites.

----------


## usual suspect

A.O...you know how to ruin a man's day don't ya..ha-ha!
I don't think they're termites, the Mrs pointed out that the flexi-strip under the screen door is worn & tattered, so maybe these round(ish) small bugs are coming from outside on the balcony..???
(Coupled to your theory of light-attraction).
I've checked under bed and behind the wardrobe..no bugs, and the window-frames are
still OK..??
Wonder if these things are kinda seasonal down here..??

----------


## aging one

They are seasonal and I dont have a clue how they get in. They were at my house a couple of weeks ago. During dinner. We ate by candlelight and turned on the lights in the TV room, by the time we finished they were as well. Dead. :Smile:  They are not going to take over your house.

----------


## usual suspect

Cheers for that A.O.
(take-over in our house..not again..the cat's already managed that feat!)

----------


## superman

I go with Aging One in that they're termites. Switch off all the house lights for 10 minutes. Leave an outside door open with a outside light on. The termites will all fly to the light. After 10 minutes they'll have cleared the house. Close the door and put your internal lights back on. Job done.

----------


## Norton

> small smooth-shelled, winged bugs in our bedroom


Not termites. Termites have no "shell". Without a pic hard to tell but by the description and we get then here in Isaan as well, would likely be a Carpet Beetle or related species.

----------


## Norton

> I dont have a clue how they get in


If carpet beetle, wee tiny critters. About the size of Lincoln's nose on the US penny. Impossible to keep out unless you live in a corked bottle.

----------


## FarangRed

crabs?

----------


## Norton

Them flying ones is the worst.

----------


## welshtaffia

> Them flying ones is the worst.


especially the ones who fly and land in your beer and have drunk have of it before you notice the fcuker in there .. :cmn:

----------


## usual suspect

Well you lot..I've hoovered the whole damn room, under/in/round everything.
Found a selection of bugs..starting with the small round brown things I described
 up the top 0 this page..these little sods seem to have transformed into longer,
insects that DO look like termites!
So yes, some of you folk were maybe spot-on with your speculations.
All the insects I found (mainly under the small units such as one for TV) were all
 dead..same as you said A.O.
I got a crackin' photo of our little lodgers for you all,but alas I'm not allowed to post attachments..ho-hum eh?
 If they come back, or the house gets eaten this week..I'll let you lot know..
 ..cheers for now.. U.S.

----------


## Rural Surin

> They are seasonal and I dont have a clue how they get in. They were at my house a couple of weeks ago. During dinner. We ate by candlelight and turned on the lights in the TV room, by the time we finished they were as well. Dead. They are not going to take over your house.


Yep. Seasonal indeed. They've just got under way.......wait til the first rains come {heh heh}

----------

